# 05-06 FRONTIER AFTERMARKET RIMS which one's will fit?



## stinkybomber (May 11, 2006)

hey guy's we all know that there aint much aftermarket rims/wheels out there that would fit our 05-06 fronty's right now......maybe we could make a list of those that would fit on this thread???


i for one could really use such info....and of course the rest of the newbies like me.





many thanks


----------



## jcivic00 (Mar 6, 2005)

first of all, do a search, but here's a push in the right direction, on tire rack or discount's website it's easier if you look up wheels for a 96-99 Dodge Durango, same bolt pattern, just make sure they're 16" wheels or larger.


----------



## whatnow (Dec 31, 2005)

Here is a picture of mine. Got them from Discount Tire.


----------



## stewacd (Mar 7, 2006)

What size wheels are these ?


----------



## pntballindude (May 7, 2006)

question for you guys here.... Is there any reason why rims would fit a SE, LE and not the XE?? There was a thread I saw in here about the brake calipers or something being different and causing rub but no one confirmed it...


----------



## stinkybomber (May 11, 2006)

whatnow said:


> Here is a picture of mine. Got them from Discount Tire.





nice truck you got there....are they on 18 or 20's?
what kind of tires are those? did you need a lift to fit those tires in there? which kind?



thanks for all who replied...


----------



## whatnow (Dec 31, 2005)

stinkybomber said:


> nice truck you got there....are they on 18 or 20's?
> what kind of tires are those? did you need a lift to fit those tires in there? which kind?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TXoutlaw (Oct 24, 2005)

Here are my new wheels. Just got them today. They are MB Gunner 6 with 285/50/20 Eagle tires.


----------



## pizzaguyATL (Dec 13, 2004)

i got american racing 22's on toyo proxes s/t's on my 06 fronty cc.. no lift or body mods needed....


----------



## stinkybomber (May 11, 2006)

pizzaguyATL said:


> i got american racing 22's on toyo proxes s/t's on my 06 fronty cc.. no lift or body mods needed....




WOW! any chance you got piks...wanna see them. please post.
link on were you got them sets???


----------



## stinkybomber (May 11, 2006)

TXoutlaw said:


> Here are my new wheels. Just got them today. They are MB Gunner 6 with 285/50/20 Eagle tires.



nice clean look...thanks for sharin.





















here's mine...need ideas on how and what to mod...im leaning forwards to getting it lifted and put bigger terrain tires on it.
but.im still very much undecided coz of the rims...(cant seem to get the ones that i really like...they dont fit)
im lookin for 16" rims (off road) please help..the newbie=)


----------



## TXoutlaw (Oct 24, 2005)

stinkybomber said:


> nice clean look...thanks for sharin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck with the 16"s... that's what I wanted at first.. the wheel makers need to get their stuff together and make them fit. I like your grill inserts, who made them??


----------



## stinkybomber (May 11, 2006)

pntballindude said:


> question for you guys here.... Is there any reason why rims would fit a SE, LE and not the XE?? There was a thread I saw in here about the brake calipers or something being different and causing rub but no one confirmed it...



rims wont fit the 05-06 SE,LE and Nismo's coz these models have a bigger than ussual set of front calipers...i dont know about the XE's though.


----------



## stinkybomber (May 11, 2006)

TXoutlaw said:


> Good luck with the 16"s... that's what I wanted at first.. the wheel makers need to get their stuff together and make them fit. I like your grill inserts, who made them??



i got mine off ebay..for $27 (used) click to see>>>here



the closest ive seen are also on ebay...made by Mr.Grill >>>>click to see>>here



yeah you said it man...they need to get there act together and make them wheels already.


----------



## TXoutlaw (Oct 24, 2005)

stinkybomber said:


> i got mine off ebay..for $27 (used) click to see>>>here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links... I like the Mrgrill ones... How did yours install? Do you replace the existing grille or just cover it? Thanks again.


----------



## stinkybomber (May 11, 2006)

mine are inserts like the mr. grill one's...the seller just included the main frame(standard) they mount on top of the standard one's very easily.


----------



## pizzaguyATL (Dec 13, 2004)

here are some pix of my 06 crew on 22'swww.cardomain.com/ride/2359114


----------

